
IP fragmentation is fundamentally broken - majke
https://blog.cloudflare.com/ip-fragmentation-is-broken/#
======
ramshanker
Everytime any topic like this comes up with quotes >For IPv6 that minimal
value has been bumped up to 1,280 bytes< I get my hopes high to have IPv6 only
world.

My ISP Excitel gives only CGN-NAT local 10.x.y.z ip address. I checked their
BGP advertisement, and they don't even connect to IPv6.

May that day come soon.

~~~
steffann
Now that in some countries (Belgium) more than 50% of the internet connections
get IPv6 hopefully the rest will follow. It would be about time after two
decades :)

